# breed confirmation needed



## whogotz (May 12, 2015)

i just adopted this male that was listed as dobie/lab mix - but the more i look at him and read about vizsla traits - i think he might be.


----------



## whogotz (May 12, 2015)

this is him (on right) and his sister few weeks ago


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

tail looks a bit long and ears a bit short, but I'd guess there's a healthy dose of Viz in there, beauty nonetheless


----------



## whogotz (May 12, 2015)

yes - that is what i was thinking - if he is mixed with lab - it is clear which breeds traits dominated


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

My mother just did a DNA test on her dog and it gave her the top 4 breeds. They aren't expensive and it does help you understand behavior and with training.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

He might be a mixed breed, but he does look predominantly Vizsla to me. He is very handsome! What's his name? 
Welcome to the forums!


----------



## whogotz (May 12, 2015)

His name is Clyde. His sisters name is Bonnie.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh, that's cute! ;D


----------

